# Andy's Christmas Contest!



## AndyB (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello there! Welcome all.
This year I have decided to set up my own contest. However, this is going to be all about gaming!

Now, the prize for the winner is! ...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*The Humble Indie Bundle #2!*
http://www.humblebundle.com

I will be buying it for the winner, the amount I am paying will be disclosed until a later date.</div>
So! How this works is very similar to Steam's current Scavenger hunt. For those unfamiliar, I will post a list of objectives/challenges for you to compete against. Whoever has the most objectives complete... wins! 
This will be running until the 21st! The Prize will be given out on the 21st-onwards.

To send me your entries, printscreen/take photo of the screen where your score is clearly visible, upload to photobucket/tinypic and PM them to me with the title "Day _ entry", with the appropriate day number in there. Videos are also included for proof!

The challenges are!... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day1 17/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1- Robot Unicorn Attack* (PC)
http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-twitchy-online-game.html
Earn the highest score. Print screen the final score, upload it and then send it to me.

*2- Mario Kart Wii* (Wii)
Race in the fastest time as Koopa Troopa, in his standard kart, on N64 Mario Raceway (Shell Cup) in Time Trial mode. 
A camera is needed for this challenge. When you have your fastest time, take a picture of the screen at the end of the race.
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day2 18/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1-QWOP* (PC)
http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html
Make it as far as you can, then screenshot the result.

*2- Mario galaxy* (Wii)
In the Ghostly Galaxy, Purple Coins in the Bone Pen - Now, collect the 100 coins needed for the star but do it in the fastest time!
Take a photo of the moment just before you grab the star.
</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day3 19/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1- Alien hominid* (PC)
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/59593
Beat the first level with the highest score. Screenshot after the boss.

*2-Doritos Crash Course* (360)
On Stage Europe-1, beat the level in the fastest time.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day4 20/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1- Tetris* PC
http://www.freetetris.org/

*2- Pacman* PC
http://www.pacmangame.org/</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day5 21/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Nothing to see here yet! Come back on the day to see the challenges.</div>
Any questions, feel free to PM with them.
Good luck! And have fun!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2010)

Ooh, now this seems rather interesting.. I'll see if i can make time to enter.


----------



## Phil (Dec 16, 2010)

Interesting. I'll let you know if I'll be able to join.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 16, 2010)

Well you have today to get on with the challenges. Sorry for posting so late in the evening for users over in Europe.


----------



## Phil (Dec 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Well you have today to get on with the challenges. Sorry for posting so late in the evening for users over in Europe.


Alright then count me in.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 16, 2010)

Would be better if the first challenge was tomorrow since I can't do the first one today, oh well.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks really nice, can't wait to see how people do.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AndyB (Dec 16, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Would be better if the first challenge was tomorrow since I can't do the first one today, oh well.


You're right. Apologise!
*Tomorrow!* will be the first day. It can go onto the 21st. Thanks L for really reminding me it was a bit sudden. You can all have a headstart on today's challenges.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, also, will robot unicorn attack heavy metal be acceptable > Pretty much the same thing but with different music and you blast through pentagrams rather than stars.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 16, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather it be the normal one. I'm unsure if the scoring is any different.. just to be safe.


----------



## Phil (Dec 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2010)

What if someone who wants to participate doesn't have a Wii or Mario Kart?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 16, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> What if someone who wants to participate doesn't have a Wii or Mario Kart?


They will have to miss out on the challenge sadly. I'm trying to cover as much as I can with the games.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 16, 2010)

you already know how i feel about the steam scavenger hunt.. so i'll leave that alone 

I nominate alien hominid.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/59593


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 17, 2010)

If you need another prize ive got a "woods" psn home thing


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2010)

LMFAO
The music in the unicorn game is frickin' insane 

Anyway, count me in, I'm currently trying to get a score which I think can't be beaten


----------



## AndyB (Dec 17, 2010)

Good luck to everyone participating.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2010)

How many entries so far Andy?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 17, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> How many entries so far Andy?


Not many, hopefully I'll get some more soon.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 17, 2010)

After this, I am never playing that stupid horse game again. 3 hours for Smash Camp was bad enough.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> After this, I am never playing that stupid horse game again. 3 hours for Smash Camp was bad enough.


What was your best?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 17, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not have scores posted in the thread. Saves the winner to be a surprise.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn you, caught me red handed  B)


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 17, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got somewhere around 80,000 in the Smash Camp competition but didn't submit that to this one.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheeeeesh.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 17, 2010)

I really should be doing papers, so I won't let myself enter this. xD

Nice idea Andy, and good luck to all the entrants! :3


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2010)

So, who won day 1's contests?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you to those that have taken part so far. We are moving on and starting the next set of challenges.  The old challenge are still open, but these are the main focus now.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day2 18/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1-QWOP* (PC)
http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html
Make it as far as you can, then screenshot the result.

*2- Mario galaxy* (Wii)
In the Ghostly Galaxy, Purple Coins in the Bone Pen - Now, collect the 100 coins needed for the star but do it in the fastest time!
Take a photo of the moment just before you grab the star.
</div>
Good luck.

@Marcus, I'm not telling who wins each day.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Thank you to those that have taken part so far. We are moving on and starting the next set of challenges.  The old challenge are still open, but these are the main focus now.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day2 18/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1-QWOP* (PC)
> http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html
> ...


Ah ok, so although a new contest opens each day, the old ones are still going.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 18, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ah ok, so although a new contest opens each day, the old ones are still going.


Yes. If you actually signed onto steam, you'd see that this is much of what happens.
The new challenges are the main focus now.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm here to post on behalf of Andy. He is unable to post the challenges today and has asked me to do it.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day3 19/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1- Alien hominid* (PC)
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/59593
Beat the first level with the highest score. Screenshot after the boss.

*2-Doritos Crash Course* (360)
On Stage Europe-1, beat the level in the fastest time.</div>

Good luck everyone.
P.S Andy is so amazingly awesome. This is not a copy and paste of what Andy wanted me to say. <3


----------



## AndyB (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you to Miranda for posting that for me. I've been away most of today, so wasn't sure if I would be able to post myself. Challenges are there.. hop to folks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 19, 2010)

Got a good score on the Alien thingy then Firefox decides to screw up the Print Screen. Yay.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't forget to get your entries in people. If I get them on the day, it makes things so much more easier for me. :wink:
But in all seriousness, it ends Tuesday. Hop to laddies and ladies


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 20, 2010)

Tomorrow Tuesday, the 21st? or the 27th?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 20, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day4 20/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1- Tetris* PC
http://www.freetetris.org/

*2- Pacman* PC
http://www.pacmangame.org/

For both games get the highest score you can and screenshot it, then PM it to me.
</div>

@Gallows, Tomorrow Tuesday is when this ends.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 21, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Day5 21/12/2010</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1- Desktop Tower Defense* PC
http://www.kongregate.com/games/preecep/desktop-tower-defense-1-5
Last as long as you can and PM me the results.

*2- The Last Stand* PC
http://www.kongregate.com/games/ConArtists/the-last-stand
Highest score, you know the drill
</div>

Now, remember this is the last day of challenges and the winner's will be announced tomorrow. Be sure to enter tonight to be in for a chance to win.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad I couldn't participate but this contest does get my stamp of approval, win, and awesome sauce.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the support there Sporge, really means alot.

Now, to push forward... this is the final night these are active. Tomorrow 2PM Eastern they will be closed, the scores tallied and winner announced!
So, get to it if you want to win!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 22, 2010)

How's this going? Do we have someone with a winning edge yet?!


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> How's this going? Do we have someone with a winning edge yet?!


Honestly, it's poor. I've had 2 entrants, though I am greatful for those, I just hoped for more!

There is someone in the lead yes. Of which I said would be announced later today.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post entrys for all challenges?  :santagyroid:


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the thread, you would know that you can send me a PM with all the challenges you wish to enter. In turn could well be all of them.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so it's not too late? xD


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, if you read the thread you would know that *it ends in one hour!*

The annoucement of the winner will come shortly after. I mean, it wont take long to count all of 3 PMs, thanks tbt.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not all people have a Wii or 360 :/.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 Challenges involved those. The rest were made flash/pc games for a reason. Fault in the planning of the contest I know, still doesn't take long to enter..


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saying it would be a disadvantage to people who don't own those games/consoles.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This time, you're genuinely being a *censored.1.2*.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can keep your own bull*censored.2.0* out thanks.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bull*censored.2.0*? I'm pointing out that you're being unfair.

You're the one whining wondering why only two people only participated and I just told you, you prick.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on about you calling him a *censored.1.2*.

I know that it's my own fault that some people wont own the all the consoles, that's why I changed that for the other challenges.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because he was.

I was pointing out a fact then he implies I'm whining and crying about it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which you were.

there's a grand total of 3 participants who entered in a maximum of 4 things.

it wouldn't have been hard to just do the PC ones and still at least contend, instead of whining.

BUT LOL I'M GONNA *censored.4.0* ABOUT HIM BEING A PRICK INSTEAD OF JUST DOING THE CHALLENGE THAT'S PRESENTED IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, the people who don't have a 360 and Wii are at a disadvantage., you can't disagree to that. And I wasn't whining you *censored.3.0*ing moron, I was just simply telling him how it is.

Then you just thought "OH LOL LOOK L'S POINTING OUT A FACT SO I'M GONNA BE A *censored.1.2* AND THINK HE'S WHINING HERPA DERP"


----------



## Marcus (Dec 22, 2010)

Now now ladies.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

And the winner is! ...

Pyschonaut, the late horse wins the race! Thanks for the entrants, maybe next time eh?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> And the winner is! ...
> 
> Pyschonaut, the late horse wins the race! Thanks for the entrants, maybe next time eh?


Who got the highest score in the Rainbow Unicorn one? That's the only one I entered so I'm just interested 
And if it wasn't me, what was the highest score?

Oh and well done Psychonaut!!


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 22, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, the people who don't have a 360 and Wii are at a disadvantage., you can't disagree to that. And I wasn't whining you *censored.3.0*ing moron, I was just simply telling him how it is.

Then you just thought "OH LOL LOOK L'S POINTING OUT A FACT SO I'M GONNA BE A *censored.1.2* AND THINK HE'S WHINING HERPA DERP"[/quote]sure, they are.  but did enough people enter for that disadvantage to even matter?  no.

you were whining.  or, at very least, you were not entering.

umad, bro?

i am sure just by looking at the games, that andy was trying to pick things that most people on this forum had access to, without making it all flash-games, which can be fickle.  I'd say on an animal crossing/nintendo board, super mario galaxy and mario kart wii aren't too much of a stretch.  dorito's crash course, a bit more out there, but still free.

you didn't HAVE to go out and buy games to enter.  hell, all you had to do was post your 1-minute attempt at a high score, and you'd a least be entered.

i didn't boot up my wii for this contest, and i ended up "winning".  i have no xbox, and i did not intend to buy an xbox for this.  your disadvantage argument is *censored.2.0*, though the disadvantage would have been there, HAD PEOPLE ENTERED.

tl;dr, cry some more.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, being happy right in front of Lawliet's face.

LET'S PRETEND HE'S NOT MAD.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually.. you did! You earned the highest score for Rainbow Unicorn.. 
If only you entered the others.


----------

